# Gravity on Blu-ray/DVD Feb 25th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Gravity shows us the glory of cinema’s future.”

— Richard Corliss, TIME



“It’s an experience none of us could have dreamed of until now.”

— Joe Morgenstern, The Wall Street Journal



DON’T LET GO WHEN

Gravity

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION and DIGITAL HD

ON FEBRUARY 25 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Packs and 2-disc DVD Special Edition include hours of new bonus features!



Nominated for 10 Academy Awards®*

including Best Picture



Burbank, CA, January 17, 2014 – Experience space like never before in the Academy Award®-nominated “Gravity,” arriving onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on February 25 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. A heart-pounding thriller starring Academy Award winners Sandra Bullock (“The Blind Side”) and George Clooney (“Syriana”), and stunningly directed by Academy Award-nominee Alfonso Cuarón, “Gravity” pulls you into the infinite and unforgiving realm of deep space.



“Gravity” was written by Alfonso Cuarón and Jonás Cuarón and produced by Alfonso Cuarón and David Heyman (the “Harry Potter” films), with Chris deFaria, Nikki Penny and Stephen Jones serving as executive producers.



“Gravity” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99. Both include a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “Gravity” in Digital HD on February 25 via purchase from digital retailers.



“Gravity” has become one of the most honored films of the year, garnering 10 Academy Award nominations**, including Best Motion Picture of the Year, Performance by an Actress in a Leading Role – Sandra Bullock, and Achievement in Directing – Alfonso Cuarón. The film has also received 11 BAFTA Award nominations and 10 Critics’ Choice Award nominations, both including Best Picture, Best Director and Best Actress (Bullock)**. Cuarón recently received a Golden Globe Award for Best Director. “Gravity” has also won Best Picture awards from several prestigious critics organizations, including the Los Angeles Film Critics Association, and has been included on 395 critics’ and critics groups’ top ten lists, as well as being named one of the AFI’s ten best films of the year. It was also announced as the year’s best reviewed film by the website Rotten Tomatoes.



SYNOPSIS



Dr. Ryan Stone (Bullock) is a brilliant medical engineer on her first shuttle mission, with veteran astronaut Matt Kowalski (Clooney) in command. But on a seemingly routine mission, disaster strikes. The shuttle is destroyed, leaving Stone and Kowalski completely alone—tethered to nothing but each other and spiraling out into the darkness. The deafening silence tells them they have lost any link to Earth…and any chance for rescue. As fear turns to panic, every gulp of air eats away at what little oxygen is left.

But the only way home may be to go further out into the terrifying expanse of space.


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Gravity” Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and 2-Disc Standard Definition DVD Special Edition contain the following special features:

· Collision Point: The Race to Clean Up Space (Narrated by Ed Harris)

· Aningaaq - A short film by Jonás Cuarón

· Gravity Mission Control

· Shot Breakdowns

· Gravity: Silent Space Version

· Sandra’s Surprise!



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Gravity” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting February 25, “Gravity” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.





BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc Amaray (WS) $28.98

Street Date: February 25, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 91 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for intense perilous sequences, some disturbing images and brief strong language

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]

The Credits


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am excited about this one. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I missed it in the theater, but I heard the 3D and the space shots were absolutely breathtaking. I'm certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Just so I do not forget, I will place it on order right now oh and yes I ordered through HTS.
I have always loved space and were I much younger and of course much wealthier I would consider a ride up there. Fascinating to the extreme or....is Capricorn One correct ? NAAHHHH

Keeping character count down and focusing on what is happening in the here and now to two almost helpless humans should be a nail biter if done correctly, I hope.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent movie, a definite buy.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

$45 for 3d version...ouch!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Savjac said:


> I am excited about this one. :T


Me too!



Mike Edwards said:


> I missed it in the theater, but I heard the 3D and the space shots were absolutely breathtaking. I'm certainly looking forward to it.


I heard the same - this one is a definitive blind buy for me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gary thomas said:


> $45 for 3d version...ouch!


where do you see that? amazon has it for $29.99 and it should drop to $24.99 by release week


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

The $45 was listed in the first post...retail price. Good to hear that amazon is charging a more reasonable price.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gary thomas said:


> The $45 was listed in the first post...retail price. Good to hear that amazon is charging a more reasonable price.


ahhh, yeah, that's just msrp... most 3D titles are between $40-$50 msrp, but 99% of retailers (but Barnes and Noble type stores) always have more reasonable standard prices.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

My wife and I saw this in imax 3D. breathtaking is a good word. It was a bit intense for my wife though.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the release. I've never seen it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

gary thomas said:


> $45 for 3d version...ouch!


Did you ever buy any laserdisc's? Those were expensive.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I seen it and loved it ... It's a must have for HT! Full disclosure my wife didn't like it at all. She's not a Sci Fi fan!


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see this film... the 3D version was a day one pre-order for me!


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Having seen the movie in Dolby Atmos twice, where dialogue came from above, behind and all around the audience, I'm surprised (and disappointed) that the Blu-ray is 5.1 and not 7.1 channels.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sdurani said:


> Having seen the movie in Dolby Atmos twice, where dialogue came from above, behind and all around the audience, I'm surprised (and disappointed) that the Blu-ray is 5.1 and not 7.1 channels.


it's interesting and kind of puzzling, BUT Alfonso was actually directly involved with the making of the 5.1 mix for the home release so we should still be well pleased I'm imagining.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have read a little about and seen the trailers, but I simply cannot get excited about it. I really care nothing about seeing it... don't even care to rent it. It just sounds and looks like it is a boring movie with a very predictable plot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not seen it yet but everyone I know that has says its far better than they expected it to be and at times very suspenseful.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It could be one of those that I eventually watch and end up being surprised at how much I like it.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Saw this one and i maybe will get it when the price is right to ad to my 400 and + BD collection but for me it's out of the 10 Oscars nomination's that was included ... maybe 1 or 2 .


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I still think it's one of the best movies I've ever seen. Sure there are a couple technical/scientific issues that bug me a bit but I think it's about as perfect a movie as you can get in that genre.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Zippidy Dooo Dahhh, what a good movie this is. I did not see it at the theater and for me that is good because the visuals and sonic delights would have been lost in the crowd so to speak.
At home, it presented as a very singular movie with an incredible amount of fear or maybe it was a lust for life.
Sonically it is enormous and intimate at the same time, to see the carnage occur to the space station and yet, silence while in the next moment to hear the very life almost passing from our heroes. I like it.


----------

